# Species from Portugal



## P_e_a_R (Jun 14, 2007)

Anyone could give me a dicotomic key for identify the species from Portugal?

Or at least, tell me what species are livin there. I've allready saw much pedes and, some are full brown, and another are dark blue in the segments and the legs and the head are orange/"fire color". Very beautifull last ones. The sizes, the bigger I've found must have 10/15cm...


----------



## millipeter (Jun 14, 2007)

Are you meaning millipedes or centipedes?


----------



## P_e_a_R (Jun 14, 2007)

centipedes!

sorry!

But I've also  saw many milipedes, so, if toy can give the same information for milipedes, I would apreciate!


----------



## lunixweb (Jun 14, 2007)

well, maybe the full brown could be a Scolopendra subspinipes is one of the most common pedes and the last one i'm not pretty sure but could be a Scolopendra heroes castaneiceps this are beautiful pedes.


----------



## P_e_a_R (Jun 14, 2007)

can you put some pic of the last one? so I make the comparison for the specimen I've saw?

tks!


----------



## Androctonus_bic (Jun 14, 2007)

lunixweb said:


> well, maybe the full brown could be a Scolopendra subspinipes is one of the most common pedes and the last one i'm not pretty sure but could be a Scolopendra heroes castaneiceps this are beautiful pedes.


I'm think you need geography lesons;P 

Listen to me, caralho!

A mais comun da todas as Scolopendras in portugal is S. cingulata ( the brown one), and the other one provably is S. oraniensis.

Cheers/Besinhos
Carles


----------



## millipeter (Jun 14, 2007)

Here a list of all centipedes and millipedes of Portugal. For Determination following works could be interesting in terms of determination:

Machado, António (1952): Miriapodes de Portugal, primeira parte: Quilopodes. - Broteria, serie trimestral de ciências naturais 21: 65-170.

Santibanez del Olmo, Francisco Javier; Garcia-Ruiz, Andres (1992): Revision y distribucion del genero Scolopendra (Linne, 1758) Newport, 1844 (Chilopoda, Scolopendromorpha) en Portugal. - Actas do Congresso Iberico de Entomologia 5 (2): 165-169.

Attems, Carl Michael Theodor Graf von (1952): Myriopoden der Forschungsreise Dr. H. Franz in Spanien 1951 nebst Übersicht über die gesamte iberische Myriopodenfauna. - EOS, Revista Espanola de Entomologia 28 (4): 323-366 - (ISSN: 0013-9440).


Chilopoda

Scolopendromorpha

Cryptopidae
 Cryptops anomalans Newport 1844
 Cryptops hortensis (Donovan 1810)
 Cryptops parisi Brölemann 1920
 Cryptops trisulcatus Brölemann 1902

Scolopendridae
 Scolopendra cingulata Latreille 1789
 Scolopendra oraniensis H. Lucas 1846

Plutoniumidae
 Theatops erythrocephala (C.L.Koch 1847)

Geophilomorpha

Dignathodontidae
 Dignathodon microcephalus (Lucas 1846)
 Henia (Chaetechelyne) vesuviana (Newport 1845)
 Henia (Meinertia) bicarinata (Meinert 1870)

Geophilidae
 Eurygeophilus multistyliger (Verhoeff 1899)
 Geophilus carpophagus Leach 1815
 Geophilus flavus (De Geer 1778)
 Geophilus pauciporus (Machado 1952)
 Geophilus truncorum Bergsoe & Meinert 1866
 Gnathoribautia bonensis (Gervais 1835)
 Pachymerium ferrugineum (C.L.Koch 1835)
 Tuoba poseidonis (Verhoeff 1901)

Henicopidae
 Lamyctes emarginatus (Newport 1844)

Himantariidae
 Himantarium gabrielis (Linnaeus 1767)
 Stigmatogaster dimidiatus dimidiatus (Meinert 1870)
 Stigmatogaster dimidiatus (Meinert 1870)

Linotaeniidae
 Strigamia crassipes (C.L.Koch 1835)

Schendylidae
 Schendyla peyerimhoffi Brölemann & Ribaut 1911

Lithobiomorpha

Lithobiidae
 Lithobius (Lithobius) borealis Meinert 1868
 Lithobius (Lithobius) calcaratus C.L. Koch 1844
 Lithobius (Lithobius) castaneus Newport 1844
 Lithobius (Lithobius) dimorphus Machado 1946
 Lithobius (Lithobius) hispanicus Meinert 1872
 Lithobius (Lithobius) pilicornis pilicornis Newport 1844
 Lithobius (Lithobius) pilicornis Newport 1844
 Lithobius (Lithobius) punctulatus C.L. Koch 1847
 Lithobius (Lithobius) variegatus rubriceps Newport 1845
 Lithobius (Lithobius) variegatus Leach 1814
 Lithobius (Sigibius) microps microps Meinert 1868
 Lithobius (Sigibius) microps Meinert 1868

Scutigeromorpha

Scutigeridae
 Scutigera coleoptrata (Linnaeus 1758)


Diplopoda

Andrognathidae
 Fioria demangei Mauriès 1964

Blaniulidae
 Blaniulus dollfusi Brölemann 1894

Chamaesomatidae
 Coiffaiteuma turdetanorum Mauriès 1964

Dorypetalidae
 Lusitanipus alternans (Verhoeff 1893)

Glomeridae
 Glomeris lusitana Verhoeff 1909
 Glomeris occidentalis Verhoeff 1909
 Glomeris occultocolorata Verhoeff 1892

Haplobainosomatidae
 Haplobainosoma lusitanum Verhoeff 1900
 Turdulisoma turdulorum Mauriès 1964

Hirudisomatidae
 Hirudisoma vachoni Mauriès 1964

Julidae
 Cylindroiulus britannicus (Verhoeff 1891)
 Cylindroiulus caeruleocinctus (Wood 1864)
 Cylindroiulus fenestratus Read 1989
 Cylindroiulus latestriatus (Curtis 1845)
 Cylindroiulus perforatus Verhoeff 1905
 Cylindroiulus propinquus (Porat 1870)
 Leptoiulus vieirae (Verhoeff 1900)
 Ommatoiulus bipartitus (Verhoeff 1910)
 Ommatoiulus cervinus (Verhoeff 1910)
 Ommatoiulus cingulatus (Attems 1927)
 Ommatoiulus dorsovittatus (Verhoeff 1893)
 Ommatoiulus lusitanus (Verhoeff 1895)
 Ommatoiulus martensi Mauriès 1969
 Ommatoiulus moreletii (Lucas 1860)
 Ommatoiulus oliveirae (Verhoeff 1893)

Lusitaniosomatidae
 Lusitaniosoma machadoi Schubart 1953

Opisthocheiridae
 Ceratosphys angelieri Mauriès 1964
 Ceratosphys bakeri Mauriès 1990

Paradoxosomatidae
 Stosatea bertkaui (Verhoeff 1892)

Polydesmidae
 Brachydesmus proximus Latzel 1889
 Polydesmus armatus Machado 1946
 Polydesmus coriaceus Porat 1871
 Propolydesmus miguelinus (Attems 1908)
 Propolydesmus pectiniger (Verhoeff 1893)


----------



## P_e_a_R (Jun 14, 2007)

hehe... Obrigado Androctonus_bic!

Realmente, a segunda só vi uma vez! todas as outras que vi eram apenas castanhas!


----------



## P_e_a_R (Jun 14, 2007)

Very helpfull information! Thank you a lot!

If I found Another one I'll put here some pics 

tks!!


----------



## lunixweb (Jun 14, 2007)

Androctonus_bic said:


> I'm think you need geography lesons;P
> 
> Listen to me, caralho!
> 
> ...


well maybe I don't have enough knowledge about pedes :liar: :liar: .. hehe   anyway your info is pretty complete... thx


----------



## P_e_a_R (Jun 14, 2007)

I've one conclusion. The most comon centipedes near to my house are for sure _Lithobius spp._!


----------



## cacoseraph (Jun 14, 2007)

P_e_a_R said:


> I've one conclusion. The most comon centipedes near to my house are for sure _Lithobius spp._!


i think lithobiomorpha are the most common for almost *everybody*

they are actually really neat little guys. they can take as long as 5 years for some species to reach maturity!


----------

